# Red worms?



## Stone again! (Apr 18, 2011)

I did a search on red worms and I can''t find any info... I have 500 coming and I was wondering if anybody else was using red worms? ... I have 7, 3gal pots that  thought I would stick 50 a piece in and put the rest in my compost pile... Any pros and cons?


----------



## Budders Keeper (Apr 18, 2011)

If you can keep them from crawling out of the drain holes they should do a plant good.


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 18, 2011)

Budders Keeper said:
			
		

> If you can keep them from crawling out of the drain holes they should do a plant good.


I have those smart pots... We'll have to see who is smarter the worms, or the pot they piss in... Ha Ha LOL :rofl: If I see any trying to escape I will have to save him/her, IT! I'll be watching... :watchplant:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Apr 18, 2011)

You will have to have plenty of food for the worms to eat mixed into the soil or they will leave.


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 18, 2011)

They will just die in those pots. The environment for mj roots and the environment that worms need are 2 different things. The idea sounds good, but won't work.

I start out with worms in my pots many times, because I have 2 worm bins and the fresh castings are full of eggs and some baby worms. At the end of a grow, I have never found a live worm in any pot.

Check this place out for plenty of info on worms. hXXp://thewormexpert.com

Wet


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2011)

I would`ve thought the same unless growing completely organic, within very large containers, like 10gal. 
But I`ve never done it so don`t take my word as Gospel...


----------



## pcduck (Apr 18, 2011)

Put all your worms in your worm bin or compost.

Unless you feed your red worms they will die, and potted plants do not have the right kind of food.

The live in the top few inches of earth and need greens(banana peels, apple cores,ect) to live and one must continually keep these cover b/c of the smell and bugs.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 18, 2011)

Wetdog said:
			
		

> They will just die in those pots. The environment for mj roots and the environment that worms need are 2 different things. The idea sounds good, but won't work.
> 
> I start out with worms in my pots many times, because I have 2 worm bins and the fresh castings are full of eggs and some baby worms. At the end of a grow, I have never found a live worm in any pot.
> 
> ...



I can't remember who, but a known grower in here said he puts worms in his pots and says they propagate nicely while living in them! I've not tried this and am not interested in searching for the post, but I did read it here somewhere.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 18, 2011)

i guess this would work. but prolly only in a real big pot.. where you could ram some sort of spike down into it and put fresh greens and stuff down in there for the worms to eat.. then cover the top of the hole. i guess


----------



## Stone again! (Apr 18, 2011)

My father and, I back in the 70's, started a worm farm... Turns out that we were good at breeding worms but bad at marketing them... Back then we had eventually 50 4'X4' bins... Each bin back then was worth about $500.00 and carried about 2 to 3 hundred thousand worms... We drilled holes in the bottom of the bins for the water to drain out but we put them up on 4"X4"'s so the worms won't escape... The will hang out the drain hole but if they can't reach the ground they will go back in... For the top you just put news paper over it and they won't come out the top... So you throw in some cow manurer, a little news paper, water, and do it again in two months too split them again... FYI... you can't use horse manurer because people de-worm their horses... I'm going to give it a shot and I will let you all know how it turns out... :aok:


----------



## Hick (Apr 19, 2011)

Stone again! said:
			
		

> My father and, I back in the 70's, started a worm farm... Turns out that we were good at breeding worms but bad at marketing them... Back then we had eventually 50 4'X4' bins... Each bin back then was worth about $500.00 and carried about 2 to 3 hundred thousand worms... We drilled holes in the bottom of the bins for the water to drain out but we put them up on 4"X4"'s so the worms won't escape... The will hang out the drain hole but if they can't reach the ground they will go back in... For the top you just put news paper over it and they won't come out the top... So you throw in some cow manurer, a little news paper, water, and do it again in two months too split them again... FYI... you can't use horse manurer because people de-worm their horses... I'm going to give it a shot and I will let you all know how it turns out... :aok:



  "IMHO".. make those bins!!, and just use the tea and/or castings.  
I think you could easily profit from selling any excess locally to gardeners. Castings are expensive 'round here .


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 19, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I can't remember who, but a known grower in here said he puts worms in his pots and says they propagate nicely while living in them! I've not tried this and am not interested in searching for the post, but I did read it here somewhere.



Could be. I should have been more "in my experience", than just saying it wouldn't work.

The largest pots I have are 5gal, so perhaps in larger pots, but IDK.

Wet


----------



## Wetdog (Apr 19, 2011)

When I get the $$$ (dam fixed income), I'm going to start a third bin.

This will be European Nightcrawlers, mainly for fishing.

I got gobs of the red wigglers, but with old arthritic fingers, kinda small to get on a hook.

Wet


----------

